# tap tap tap...



## Pscyclepath (Mar 21, 2012)

Greetings Brothers...

I am a new forum member hailing from the wilds of Arkansaw...  I received my EA in February, my FC this month, and will be turning in for my MM probably around the first or middle of this coming month.

Looks to be a wonderful reference here with our Texan brothers...

Tom Ezell (FC)
Adoniram #288, F&AM


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to our online Community!


----------



## hlnelson (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't get to drop by here as much as I like too, but I always enjoy each visit I'm sure you will too. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mac (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome aboard, brother!  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 14, 2012)

And since this Thursday evening, I am now Arkansaw's newest Master Mason...  unless someone has slipped in behind me this weekend ;-)

Tom


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome!!! Congrats Brother!


----------

